# graduity computation



## potbhe (Sep 25, 2013)

good day to all... my visa is from media city freezone and have forked for 5 years and 1 month. my company has 2 restaurants and I worked at company A for 2 years and company B for 3 years under 1 employer and 1 visa. Now i have resigned and wants to know how to compute my settlements. I have 7 unused public holidays and 1 month vacation. I am thinking that my employer will compute it as 2 years (7days) + 3 years(21 days). my basic salary is 1790 and monthly is 2500 aed. please help me so I know what to do.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i belive once you accrue 5 years you go up to the 28 days. if you have stayed under the same contract it should be the total amount. but freezones will have different rules.


----------

